# Pilot Numbers



## Dumpy (6 May 2005)

I read somewhere or saw on the news or something that we are short on aircrew......im considering joining up as pilot so would this give me a better chance (assuming i pass acs), or are they already filling the spots w/ people who are already in training?

Dumpy


----------



## Inch (6 May 2005)

If you pass aircrew, you'll most likely get pilot. If you don't, it doesn't matter if we're at 50% manning, you won't get in for pilot.

Other than that, there's always a shortage, people come and go so it's almost always open.


----------

